# anybody familar with trainers in georgia



## precious12 (Jun 25, 2009)

HI..i am looking at purchasing a wp horse from a trainer in georgia and wanted to know if there is anybody i should stay away from or that is not honest? The horse i looked at was with a trainer named chad in gainsville, ga...not sure if anybody knew him or jeff davis? thanks!


----------



## goingnowhere1 (Jan 22, 2012)

I do dressage, so I can't tell you anything about most trainers, but you might want to contact Kristen Delibero (google her) and see if she has anything worth while. I ride with her (though I'm dressage and she does something, I don't know what, western) but she has anything from saddle seat, to reiners, to eventers at her barns.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

precious12 said:


> HI..i am looking at purchasing a wp horse from a trainer in georgia and wanted to know if there is anybody i should stay away from or that is not honest? The horse i looked at was with a trainer named chad in gainsville, ga...not sure if anybody knew him or jeff davis? thanks!


 
Go to www.aqha.com and find the link that says "find a trainer". AQHA Pro Horsemen are listed by state. There are a lot of WP trainers in GA, but the ones with AQHA approved Pro Horsemen status are the ones I would look at first. If you are buying a WP horse, then stick with a trainer well versed and experienced in WP.

I would recommend Manita McKool in Newnan, Cynthia Rucker in Cumming, and HIGHLY recommend Carolyn Johnson in Ringgold (tell her Jennifer Derby-Miller sent you!)


----------



## SHall (Jan 16, 2015)

*WP Trainers in GA*

I too ride with Kristen DeLibero in Milton GA. We do Western/English Pleasure, Western Dressage but she teaches all forms of riding and is a very intuitive trainer. She focuses on rider/horse connection and understaning....really riding as one as her book, Ride As One suggests.

In addition Precious12...I am currently the owner of OBG Waiting On Chipen. I see that you were looking for him about a year ago. He is a beloved family pet and show horse under training with Kristen DeLibero. He's absolutely amazing and such a ham!

Feel free to contact me through Facebook if you'd like to catch up on Brodie's spoiled priveleged life. 
Sincerely,
Samantha Hall


----------

